# For Despina -- Lina's Dinner Date with Skipper



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Those of you following Skipper's Adventures may have seen Lina's request on his latest thread...



despoinaki said:



"How cool is that? Would you go out with me?" -Lina

Click to expand...

Skipper, being the handsome chivalrous gentleman that he is, 
accomodated Lina's request and invited her out for a lovely dinner.

​*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*What a lovely couple! Looks like sparks might be flying in addition to feathers *


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

What a lucky girl Lina, they make a perfect pair


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Oh, that Skip is such a ladies man too. Lucky Lina*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

*Bravo....Awesome......**As already mentioned, what a great looking couple, and in a very wonderful setting by creative photo artist.....*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*this is so adorable *


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Skipper sure knows how to wow the ladies.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*How cute! I love the scenery, I just want to be there*


----------



## babyjunior (Jul 8, 2014)

This is adorable!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

What a great photo! Skipper and Lina look like they're having a great time


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I was worried as her Mom- you know, to let her go out with a boy- but she really had a great time with Skipper!! 
Deb thank you for that wonderful date photo! You're so talented!! and our babies did great!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, I love the setting and how sweet and thoughtful of Skipper to invite Lina to a dinner to also celebrate her birthday!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper is so pleased Lina was happy with their evening out to celebrate her birthday.

Little Scooter has been feeling a bit left out since Skipper seems to garner all of the attention and asked if he could go on his very first date since he'll be 5 months old on Aug 5th. 

Scooter's First Date
​*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Aww - what an adorable, romantic couple! You always know just the right setting in which to photograph the little lovers - sweet as can be!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Such a cute couple great moon light background for a romantic dinner.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper wants to thank everyone for taking the time to comment on his romantic dinner with Lina. :wave:*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I missed seeing this wonderful pic too! Gorgeous!!


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

That is really, really sweet!


----------



## woodsy (Jul 16, 2014)

What a beautiful couple, looks quite romantic.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:



Skipper wants to thank everyone for taking the time to comment on his romantic dinner with Lina. :wave:

Click to expand...

I am Also enjoying little Scooters first date, as you picture it in your signature - a picnic is a perfect, casual rehearsal for a later, more serious dating career like Skipper's...*


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Lina must have certainly been impressed! Will there be a second date, or does Skipper want to play the field a little? *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Deb, I just love that picture. It's absolutely adorable.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


AnimalKaperz said:



I missed seeing this wonderful pic too! Gorgeous!! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you!



kspudz said:



That is really, really sweet! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kelly!



woodsy said:



What a beautiful couple, looks quite romantic.

Click to expand...

 Very kind of you - thanks.



SPBudgie said:





I am Also enjoying little Scooters first date, as you picture it in your signature - a picnic is a perfect, casual rehearsal for a later, more serious dating career like Skipper's...

Click to expand...


Thanks, Ollie! Scooter is just trying out his dating wings but I was told that Gisele had a great time. 



Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



Lina must have certainly been impressed! Will there be a second date, or does Skipper want to play the field a little? 

Click to expand...

 Miranda, Skip is so busy with all his adventures he isn't ready to get too serious with anyone just yet. 



Frankie'sFriend said:



Deb, I just love that picture. It's absolutely adorable.

Click to expand...

 Awww, thanks, Madonna. *


----------

